# PHBS (Perth home brew share)



## nvs-brews (12/12/14)

Well i find it hard to post on our facebook page while at work..
So i thought i may as well start a thread on here, see who's about.. whats brewing.. etc etc


I guess i will kick it off... got myself another cider on the go, last 2 batches have gone damn quickly..
plus i had to clear the freezer of supplies...
Had 2 shopping bags of frozen apples so i have scoured/hacked them, left them to soak in 9L of juice..
i will prob take them out and blend them down now they defrosted..
Got 500g of stawberries in the freezer and getting a container of mulberries.. OH and just scored a few pears from work.. so i just gotta blend them down and chuck them in..

more space in the freezer AND cider... win/win! 

First AG is sitting pretty, already down from 1060-1019, tasting good.. real excited to get it in the keg and start drinking


----------



## Major Arcana (12/12/14)

Nice work with the cider mate!

I also just did my first BIAB All Grain attempt last Sunday she is happily fermenting away, just a really simple English Pale Ale, the whole process went really smooth the only stuff up was the end result of transferred wort being 2 litres short. Still got 18 litres at OG1050. Bloody excited to try it out!!


----------



## dent (12/12/14)

I built a scratter and press a couple weeks ago, and I kegged my first cider from proper apples this morning. It started at 1.057, it went down to 0.998 - 7.7% ABV makes for a pretty strong cider! 

Next time I'll put some in bottles but for this I just added 300g of dissolved sugar (too dry otherwise) and put it in the keg to balance it out a bit. I've done a few others like this just from cheap juice and they've been pretty decent.


----------



## danestead (12/12/14)

Ive got my first special bitter that ive designed sitting at fg in the fermenter atm. It is tasting seriously nice and one to quaff.

92.5% MO
7.5% carabohemian
1g/l ekg @ 15mins
1.045 OG
1.012 FG
4.3%
29IBUs
1318 london ale 3 wyeast

Going to put it on nitrogen on my new stout tap which im getting for xmas. Ill also bottle up and co2 carb some bottles to drink on xmas day and I look forward to comparing the co2 vs nitrogen versions.


----------



## dent (12/12/14)

When do I get my invite to try out your nitro tap? h34r:


----------



## danestead (12/12/14)

dent said:


> When do I get my invite to try out your nitro tap? h34r:


Hehe, maybe ill have to bring it to the winter case swap on my binerator. Or to the biggo beer swap - if nev allows it. Ah screw kt, he cant even read this anymore cos he is banned!

PS. Who is the knuckle head to ban one of our best site sponsors who has excellent customer service and is a mate as well as a retailer?

PSS. Waiting for my inaugural warning points.


----------



## dent (12/12/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84093-are-we-even-allowed-to-ask/


----------



## nvs-brews (15/12/14)

Major Arcana said:


> Nice work with the cider mate!
> 
> I also just did my first BIAB All Grain attempt last Sunday she is happily fermenting away, just a really simple English Pale Ale, the whole process went really smooth the only stuff up was the end result of transferred wort being 2 litres short. Still got 18 litres at OG1050. Bloody excited to try it out!!


Nice work.. report back and post some snaps :beerbang:





dent said:


> I built a scratter and press a couple weeks ago, and I kegged my first cider from proper apples this morning. It started at 1.057, it went down to 0.998 - 7.7% ABV makes for a pretty strong cider!
> 
> Next time I'll put some in bottles but for this I just added 300g of dissolved sugar (too dry otherwise) and put it in the keg to balance it out a bit. I've done a few others like this just from cheap juice and they've been pretty decent.


thats wicked, you got pixs of your press? sounds fun.. you just use a acro prop or something?






danestead said:


> Ive got my first special bitter that ive designed sitting at fg in the fermenter atm. It is tasting seriously nice and one to quaff.
> 
> 92.5% MO
> 7.5% carabohemian
> ...


nitrogen carbonation, heard of it, never tried it... i love a good bit of experimentation!! 



So the weekend went well, more piss drank than made.. but thats ok 

i nearly cold crashed my 1st AG as the readings seemed pretty stable after 6/7 days... BUT was advised not to, so i will leave it another 5 days or so.. the 40g of dry hopped citra seemed to have had little impact, so i was thinking maybe 20g galaxy for 4/5 days.. Hows that sound?

That cider i was getting ready (i was just defrosting the apples in the juice) has started to ferment a little from wild yeast off the apple skins, so i may leave that a little while and see what flavours come from that. Dont think it will go far at all as the activity on the airlock is minimal.. but its interesting at the least!!


----------



## dent (15/12/14)

Scratter wheel with cut-off stainless nails and quality bulk rubbish timber, coated with beeswax






With hopper and plunger





Press frame made with firewood I had lying around





I have another plate and jack (not the trolley one) to do the crushing of the apple cheeses, which are wrapped with nylon cloth with many holes. It worked surprisingly well - 30kg apples were reduced to 8kg of crushed apple waste - the balance fills the fermenter.


----------



## mfeighan (15/12/14)

nice work
just spent my sunday making dark candi sugar ready for my biggo case swap, going to attempt to get close to rochefort 10

nev got banned, over complaining that the forum owner wasnt aussie? LOL


----------



## nvs-brews (16/12/14)

Oh shit.. Nev got banned?
I only just met him the other day...top guy!
will go so him next time im doing up a brew and get some grains!!

got my wort chiller last night so my set-up (BIAB) is not pretty much complete... just really need something to sparge with, i did go buy a big steamer pot i just squeeze in, that will do for now!!!

dent: that looks ******* cool! nice work!!!
what did you do with the apples?


----------



## Spoonta (16/12/14)

ok dents when can i come round to use it


----------



## dent (16/12/14)

Building the first apple cheese, ended up with 5 or 6. I think this press could do 50kg of apples easily enough.






The spent pomace ends up in the chicken pen, they kind of like it.





Spoonta said:


> ok dents when can i come round to use it


Whenever you're ready. You got a bunch of apples? This run was granny smith - lots of juice but pretty tart. 

I want to put some more nails in the scratter to speed it up a bit, it did the 30kg in 20 minutes or so but I think it can go faster.


----------



## nvs-brews (16/12/14)

dent said:


> Whenever you're ready. You got a bunch of apples? This run was granny smith - lots of juice but pretty tart.
> 
> I want to put some more nails in the scratter to speed it up a bit, it did the 30kg in 20 minutes or so but I think it can go faster.


thats crazy!!! so many times ive needed this...

so is it fermenting now? what yeast u use with this?

apple cheese? what the?


----------



## Spoonta (16/12/14)

cool trip up to rolystone me thinks


----------



## dent (16/12/14)

I've used the mangrove jack cider yeast, it has been pretty good.

The cider is in the keg now, it will take a month or so to settle out, it is pretty hazy and yeasty right now. Still a bit white-winey in flavour too, I think that will improve, it is still very young. I'll clean some bottles for the next batch, I think this strong cider will do well with some age.


Looks like another cider day is in the cards.


----------



## nvs-brews (17/12/14)

****. im always up for a cider day... drinking/making chatting shit!
Still havent had time to do anything with mine... going to get some juice and check the gravity between that and what the wild yeast has done, got some unripe/sour plums i may chuck in that i got from work yesterday..pitch some left over yeast cake ive had in the fridge from prvious cider (wyeast cider 4766 i think)... see if they all work together ok... if so take the batch up to 21L add a few more fruits n spices and add another pack of wyeast cider..

Would like to get it done by xmas, but considering today is the 17th... i kinda fucked that up hahahaha

dry hopped my 1st AG again last nite, lesson learnt about dry hopping while pitching yeast... nothing on the nose at all, its all faded so hopefully my last nite dry hop of 6 different hops does something!! hahaha
I got so many hops i just wanted to use some up, so i put 10g each of Belma, Falconer flight, chinook, cascade (au), vic secret and amarillo... they all seem to be nice floral fruity hops so could work... for my 1st AG the recipe is starting to look a little like you would find on the back of moondog bottle..
2 more days on, then 2 day crash... MITE just get it carbonated by xmas,,,


----------



## Spoonta (17/12/14)

I am there who whants to go to rollystone and get windfall apples


----------



## danestead (17/12/14)

Brewing an American Amber Ale tomorrow and then a secret pilot brew for Bitter Youth Brewing Co. On Friday.

bitteryouthbrewing.com.au


----------



## nvs-brews (17/12/14)

Thats wicked!
How long have these guys been around?


----------



## danestead (17/12/14)

nvs-brews said:


> Thats wicked!
> How long have these guys been around?


About a year or so I think. Their normal pilot brews I believe are 300L minimum so can be pretty costly to get a brew down pat so at $30 of ingredients for a braumeister brew it helps them out.


----------



## dent (17/12/14)

Spoonta said:


> I am there who whants to go to rollystone and get windfall apples


I can bring the ute and we can fill it up. What time of year is good over there?


----------



## nvs-brews (19/12/14)

was a nice feeling listening to my cider bubble away last night..

I got the beer cold crashing and only room for 1 in the fermenting fridge so im leaving it up to mother nature... but she was going for it! only pitched the yeast cake from my last cider and its loving it 

the beer is smelling and tasting much better since the dry hop.. 2 more days till it hit the keg.. still didnt drop below 1018, been stuck there since sunday... im kinda happy in 1 way, i have a 5% beer instead of a 7% beer.. much better for xmas


----------



## danestead (19/12/14)

danestead said:


> Ive got my first special bitter that ive designed sitting at fg in the fermenter atm. It is tasting seriously nice and one to quaff.
> 
> 92.5% MO
> 7.5% carabohemian
> ...


I just kegged this yeasterday. I put 12L in a keg for nitrogen and 7L in another keg for co2 so that I can bottle it up for xmas festivities etc. I had my first try of the co2 one this morning and jesus I am very very happy with this so far. I get aroma which is mainly malt but slight hops and I think very slight yeast character (london ale 3). Taste is balanced between malt and bitterness with subtle hops (EKG) and the mouthfeel is silky smooth. This one ended up at 4.6% rather than the aim of about 4.2% but is one that will go down a treat on a hot day. It reminds me of the non-offensive nature of DSGA but with english hops.

Can't wait to try it on nitrogen on xmas day when I'm allowed to hook up the stout faucet. It's sitting on nitro/co2 gas carbing up at 30psi now so should be set to go xmas day.


PS. The pilot brew for bitteryouthbrewing.com.au has been postponed. Mitch's wife decided to go into labor today.


----------



## nvs-brews (19/12/14)

women, always trying to ruin our fun beer time


----------



## Spoonta (23/12/14)

I will find out dents will ring the orchards to day find out price and avalibilaty


----------



## dent (23/12/14)

Awesome, let us know how it goes.


----------



## nvs-brews (5/1/15)

so 1st day back @ work!!

How was your xmas/new years?
Get anything brewed?

I brewed a pale ale and then had a few to many and pitched the wrong yeast -_- wheat instead of ale yeast.. dry hopped it a bit so doesnt taste to bad... im calling it a "summer ale" hahaha

and just got a amber thats a few days into ferment.. dry hop soon.

and a experimental ale i put on last night that now chilling and should pitch tonight..


----------



## nvs-brews (6/1/15)

PHBS is doing its 1st case swap.. got 24 people locked in within about 6 hrs..
doing up something strange for that


----------



## nvs-brews (27/3/15)

1st case swap was a success, making my way through some nice beers


----------

